# Hilsman's March 31st



## BowanaLee (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't forget Hilsman's shoot at the end of this month. (Sat-March 31st) I don't see anything else on the calender that day.
They always put on a goodun. I'll even miss a day chasing turkeys fer thatn.  
The address is 655 Old Jackson Rd. McDonough 30252 -Be there or be square. See y'all there !


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 26, 2012)

Its almost time !


----------



## StudDog18 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm there, I need some redemption from my last encounter with Hillsman foam


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Mar 26, 2012)

*Redemption*

I'm going after that turkey but this time l will set my sight..lol..


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 27, 2012)

Its almost time to give Hilsman's targets a 





BOTTEMLINE said:


> I'm going after that turkey but this time l will set my sight..lol..



It wont help.


----------



## KillZone (Mar 27, 2012)

Ain't never shot there. Hear its a good place to shoot! May have to count me in.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Mar 27, 2012)

*Help*

Glad to see ya up and around after that whooping you got Bowanna..Don't forget to get Johnny out of the closet..lol..Didn't mean to retire him at such a young age..


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 27, 2012)

Even a "short" blind hog finds an acorn every now and then.   
Remember now, I spanked you at all the other shoots.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 27, 2012)

KillZone said:


> Ain't never shot there. Hear its a good place to shoot! May have to count me in.



Hunter class right?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 27, 2012)

Hope to make it if I do should be there around noonish.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 27, 2012)

Well we set the course today. It should be a good one.  We used quite a few new lanes. Looking forward to seeing everyone come out and shoot.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 27, 2012)

Forgot to let everyone know that we have changed our cut-off time to 3 instead of 2.  See yall sat


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 27, 2012)

Your targets whipped me last time. I owe them a terrible thrashing. I ain't holding back this time. 
But hey, if you hear me on down in the woods hollering, come get em off of me. >>-->


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 28, 2012)

Not sure what the weekend holds for me yet, but if time permits, I may just have to go on over to Hilsman's and give it a try myself.


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 28, 2012)

I am sure Brody would luv to shoot at Hilsman's...if there isnt a baseball game conflict


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 28, 2012)

DoubleRR said:


> I am sure Brody would luv to shoot at Hilsman's...if there isnt a baseball game conflict




Lucky for us that hasn't started yet so its a possibility if I don't go turkey hunting. After the way he bullied and  on Mitch last time I might not be able to shoot with him much longer.   He says I'm next!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 29, 2012)

Shaping up to be a pretty weekend. Only a 30% chance of rain on sat, 10% on sun and 80 or better for the high both days.
Looks like bug spray, sun block and crying towels.   LETS GET READY TO RUUUUMBLE !!!


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 30, 2012)

Just letting everyone know that if we get any rain you will need to bring your mud boots.


----------



## KillZone (Mar 30, 2012)

Let my  begin!!!!!!!!


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 30, 2012)

See ya'll tomorrow. Looking forward to Not having to help set-up, run the sign in table, pick-up targets, clean the range etc. Just go shoot and have a good time


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 30, 2012)

I hope I get thru early with the floor I'm doing tomorrow, glad you changed the cutoff to 3, may be able to slide in.....


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 30, 2012)

I will be there! Gonna be a good time! Gonna be my first shoot as "novice"


----------



## hound dog (Mar 30, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> I will be there! Gonna be a good time! Gonna be my first shoot as "novice"



Remember just aim center 10s play it safe.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 30, 2012)

KillZone said:


> Let my  begin!!!!!!!!



What class K45 right? Hope to put your money in my pocket.


----------



## KillZone (Mar 30, 2012)

Even a blind squirrel finds a nut ever now and again


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 31, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Even a "short" blind hog finds an acorn every now and then.
> Remember now, I spanked you at all the other shoots.


 
Did someone used the word "SPANKED"  Ah! Spanka is back on the set.  
Can you hear the Cracking of the Whip... 
(Goooo Hoyt)...yeah! I know we have a love hate relationship...


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 31, 2012)

BlackArcher said:


> Did someone used the word "SPANKED"  Ah! Spanka is back on the set.
> Can you hear the Cracking of the Whip...
> (Goooo Hoyt)...yeah! I know we have a love hate relationship...



So Ezra, which part of the relationship did you and that Hoyt have today ? 

Enjoyed shooting with yall


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 31, 2012)

It was a good course, I let it beat me, I did not shoot good at all but had a good time & got to meet a GON forum member and got to shoot the course with him. Hilsmans course was a good un!


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 31, 2012)

how could it not have been a good day on the 3d course when you get to shoot with a guy named Bowana...a guy named Squirrel and its not everyday you get to "Tug on Superman's Cape".......Thank Y'all for a GOOD TIME I enjoyed it!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 31, 2012)

DoubleRR said:


> how could it not have been a good day on the 3d course when you get to shoot with a guy named Bowana...a guy named Squirrel and its not everyday you get to "Tug on Superman's Cape".......Thank Y'all for a GOOD TIME I enjoyed it!


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 31, 2012)

Got up early, picked up my food plot seeds at animal house and headed to the shoot. Those targets kicked my tail. Should've got a good nights sleep instead. It wasn't hard but I couldn't make a good shot. Around target 10 I gave up, forced myself to stay awake, went to the woods and planted the deer summer mix seeds. 
I'm a waking zombie.  Thats my story and I'm sticking to it. 

Nice course though. Thanks to the Hilsman's gang !


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 31, 2012)

*Separation....*



p&y finally said:


> So Ezra, which part of the relationship did you and that Hoyt have today ?
> 
> Enjoyed shooting with yall



Yeah! We parted ways after target one chris (but you alread knew that).
Here is the situation for those of you looking to laugh along with chris...
So I decided I am going to shoot my hoyt..cut a tape run out to the bails shoot it in (I thought) not so says the 43 yard target I spined on target 1.

"5" I can still hear the echo... 
Spanka says: Ok enough enough of that... back to the truck grab old faithful....

Lesson: don't go to a tournament with shooters like chris in your group unprepared....

Spankin fa Life:


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 31, 2012)

oh.. yeah...  Had fun in the mud... (note to self I need boots)


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 31, 2012)

It was a pretty tough course to me with alot of wide open targets and some pretty good pokes from the red stake. It was alot of fun.   I enjoyed shooting with you Bama Boy.  Keep at it!  Let me know when you get your new bow.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 31, 2012)

Did not make it got home from chasing birds and cook from 12 to 7 and the last guest just left.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 31, 2012)

hound dog said:


> Did not make it got home from chasing birds and cook from 12 to 7 and the last guest just left.



I hate we missed your cookout Jody.  My wife had us already committed to another cookout.  Maybe next time.  Thanks again for the invite.


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 31, 2012)

Illinoisbound said:


> It was a pretty tough course to me with alot of wide open targets and some pretty good pokes from the red stake. It was alot of fun.   I enjoyed shooting with you Bama Boy.  Keep at it!  Let me know when you get your new bow.



I hope to get it very soon! I enjoyed meeting you and I enjoyed shooting with you! Thanks for all the help making the adjustments on my (hope to be soon) old bow! I really had a good time and looking forward to many good shoots!


----------

